# New



## WillDo (Oct 31, 2009)

Greetings,

When the kids came, I had to sell my boat and return to a close to home hobby. I took the money from the boat and turned it into power tools. No I did not go to home depot. I hunted craigslist and ebay. Unisaw, Powermatic, Benchdog and Porter Cable. If it is not old HEAVY American steel, I am to proud to own it. OK, the Bench dog router table, lift and PC 7818 are new. Now I need to start building things. 

I always thought I knew something about wood working. I have built all kinds of custom stuff over the years, but now that I am getting serious, I am finding I really don't know that much. I am still steep on the learning curve.

So here is my question for the router team. I cut am interesting little piece, say 1/2" thick oak. 7" X 3". On end is a half circle with 1" radius. I wanted to do some shaping around the outer edge of the circle with an Ogee. The bit has a bearing. I have no problem guiding along with the grain for the first quarter. I am holding the board flat on the table by hand. Then I hit that second quarter of the circle. The bit bites into the end grain and WHACK. The piece is kick out and ruined. WTF. I know this can be done. I tried again raising the big into the board 1/16 at a time. It happened again. 

How do I route against the grain? Is this basic routine ? I do not find this issue addressed in either of my books. 



Regards
Will


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Will and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Will;

The first question that comes to mind is, what brand of bit are you using.
A new, sharp bit can make the cut you are trying. But, it must be very sharp.
You can also try what is called a "climb cut". That is where you move the router from right to left. It's backwards from what the normal direction is.
Take very thin cuts. If you try to hog off too much at once, you can get that kickback.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Will, welcome to the forum.
What troubles me is that it sounds like you are holding the workpiece with one hand and trying to control the router with the other???
That and the workpiece is only 7"x3"?? 
Mike is right on about taking small cuts but I believe you are going to need to clamp that thing down tight somehow. With a piece that small I realize a clamp will likely get in the way of the router base but I don't think you will be able to hold it when that bit hits the end grain. 
If what I'm visualizing is true, I think you have a major safety issue. Please be careful, we don't like losing members before we can get aquainted!!:cray:
Keep coming back, we will help you as much as we can


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not positive but I think he is using a router table? and in that case you ll have to use a guide pin to get the cut started and then let it continue around the piece I cant remember what the thing is called here is a photo of what I'm talking about,


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Will.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Will, welcome to the group. You are about to enter the wizards den of router knowledge, you will learn very much form some of the best out there about routers and wood working.

One thing you should try, if indeed your routing that small piece by hand please DON'T..
if you can't use a clamp hold that sucker down with some good double back carpet tape...not the stuff to hang pictures on the wall.. 

Good luck and regards,
George Cole
The other George


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

drasbell said:


> I'm not positive but I think he is using a router table? and in that case you ll have to use a guide pin to get the cut started and then let it continue around the piece I cant remember what the thing is called here is a photo of what I'm talking about,


You may be right Rick, now that I reread it, I'm not sure. I hope I misread it.
I always have trouble making curves cross-grain also. Usually just have to nibble away at it till I get it worried down.:sad:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

What Rick is pointing out is, use a starting pin. This will help with your problem.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

You are doing a very small part ( no mass ) stick the part to some scrap (tape or pin nails) and use the hand router to do the job..that way your fingers will not get nailed..once you have some mass in your hand ( the router) you can just go around the part...that's one of the nice thing about the ski jig and clamp board it's makes hard jobs safe..

========


----------



## WillDo (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. 

Yes I am using the table. I really like it and want to master it. 

I can not tell you how helpful the wisdom is.
I will have to put some time asside and read all the posts on subjects I have questions about. Chances are, they have been addressed already.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Making sawdust is a blast! I think the greatest hesitancy some people have is the fear of making a mistake. Once you accept you're going to make some firewood once in a while, it's nothing but fun!


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

it's very hard.


----------

